# 4ctf



## rayoman (Nov 16, 2002)

I purchased 4CTF a few months ago.  I have tried to read it on the computer, but just couldn't concentrate on it.  I printed out the first few chapters and the Superpower part.  

I actually like it now that I have read more about it.  It is not a bad supplement to d20 games.  I think if a few more powers are added so that you can simulate powers found in comics then you truly have something here.  The next step, IMO, is to print this thing out and sell it as an actual book.

I purchased both SAS books, read them, then sold them to another gamer.  The SAS d20 is not a true d20 game so it would have been easier to teach my players how to play Champions instead.  So far I think using d20 Modern with the 4CTF supplement is the way to go if you want a true d20 Supers game. 

Thanks for the supplement. 

Now, I have a request.  How about a character sheet without any skills already printed on it?  Like I said, my next d20 Campaign will be a d20 Modern with Superpowers.

Thanks again.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 16, 2002)

I can't help on the character sheet end, but we can ask our layout guy.  However, I do ask what types of super powers you think the comics have that we don't.  Aside from a few really odd ones (Resurrection Man, for one), I think most of the bases are covered, and the guidelines are there for you to make your own.

But yes, we are coming out with more.  We're trying to cover all possibilities.


----------

